
Show HN: DeepQuiz – free NLP question generator - forrestbrazeal
http://deepquiz.com.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
======
forrestbrazeal
Hi,

Here is an extremely early stage project that a friend and I have been working
on this summer. DeepQuiz generates quiz questions from user-submitted text.
Currently we're using a combination of statistical analysis and heuristic
rules to do this - no machine learning. The main point in its favor right now
is that it's free to use and pretty fast.

We would really appreciate your feedback, as well as ideas for how it could be
better, and types of generated questions you would like to see. The system
does best with English text.

~~~
damvigilante
This is a pretty cool project! You should take a look at this paper :
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.02012](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.02012) . Using
your heuristics to select the answers, you maybe able to generate some non
fill in the blank questions. (All I saw was fill in the blank, not sure if it
does other types of questions)

~~~
forrestbrazeal
It also does true/false and multiple choice. Right now the text sample has a
lot to do with what kind of questions it can find.

------
bill_mackenty
This is exactly the sort of project I wanted to implement, but linked to more
than one data source. I was thinking wikipedia + stack overflow or something
like that. My dream is to create a system like this one which dynamically
creates questions in a media-wiki article. I think we need to think about
categories of question. True / False and multiple choice are only one part of
"knowing something".

To what extent does someone know something? This is probably a better way to
approach asking questions. We also think about "blooms taxonomy of knowing"
which is helpful for thinking about different types of assessment tasks.

I would imagine generating the questions would be first, and then ranking them
according various tiers of knowledge.

~~~
amrrs
Guess, FB Research's DrQA is very close to what your idea is.
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/DrQA](https://github.com/facebookresearch/DrQA)

------
zerop
I have lots of text about a particular topic (50K Articles crawled from
internet about travel experiences). Now I want to create a Q&A from this given
text.

Is there any service that can do it? Basically I want to feed my text to this
service and it creates a Q&A pairs from this given text. Not sure If I made it
clear..

------
codefined
Nice project, a group I worked on did something very similar with retrieving
questions from a syllabus. Is this open source? I'd be fascinated to see
similarities/differences in our approaches.

~~~
cyborgx7
Is you project open source?

------
mindhash
This could be useful to avoid comment spammers, trolls in blogs.. are you
looking into this? A plugin could be a good start

------
badmon
Do you by any chance have an API one can use ?

~~~
dhdersch
Yeah, just look at the Web page source to get the URL. Content-Type must be
text/plain.

